# CLASSPATH in Windows



## Scary-H (23. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

ich hatte noch nie mit der Umgebungsvariablen CLASSPATH zu tun. Lief immer alles von selbst.
Jetzt will ich mir BeanShell installieren. Da heist es dann ich soll den CLASSPATH um einen Eintrag (die bsh*.jar) erweitern. Bei mir auf Windows XP existiert aber keine Umgebunsvariable CLASSPATH. Wie findet java dann die passenden Klassen?

Danke mal


----------



## SlaterB (23. Jun 2008)

kein ClassPath ist der beste ClassPath,
dann sucht Java immer im aktuellen Verzeichnis des Aufrufs, die Standard-Bibliotheken sind eh bekannt,

wenn du nun einen ClassPath anlegst, dann vergiss nicht den Punkt für das aktuelle Verzeichnis:

CLASSPATH = .;C:/xy/...


edit:
zu makis Post:
gilt bei manuellem ClassPath dann genauso:

java -cp .;C:/xy/... MeinProgramm


----------



## maki (23. Jun 2008)

Der CLASSPATH  sollte nie über Umgebungsvariablen gesetzt werden, gibt Ärger.


----------



## Krondor (23. Jun 2008)

So machst du das unter Windoof XP

Start -> Einstellungen -> Systemsteuerung -> System -> Erweitert -> Umgebungsvariablen
Dort klickst du auf den UNTEREN Neu - Button.
Dann geht ein Fenster auf
Dort gibst du als Name Classpath ein und als Wert die Pfade die du benutzen möchtest und zwar getrennt mit einem ;

Dann immer schön alles mit ok schließen und die IDE / Console etc. schließen und neu starten. Das wars im Normalfall


----------



## homer65 (23. Jun 2008)

Wieso gibt es denn Ärger, wenn man den Classpath per Umgebungsvariable setzt? Hatte damit noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Scary-H (24. Jun 2008)

Lieber maki,

wie dann?


----------



## SlaterB (24. Jun 2008)

Scary-H hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie dann?


siehe Ende meines Posts?


----------



## maki (24. Jun 2008)

SlaterB hat es ja gezeigt, hier noch mal was Sun zum Classpath zu sagen hat:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/tooldocs/solaris/classpath.html

Die meisten Probleme mit Ant zB. rühren daher, dass der CP per Variable gesetzt wurde, dieser CP gilt dann "Global", für alle (!) Java Anwendungen, wenn man mehr als 1 Java Anwendung hat, will man das nicht


----------



## Scary-H (24. Jun 2008)

Danke für alle Antworten. Hat mir wirklich geholfen.


----------

